# Help with Hi-Def and Older "HD Series TV"



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a Mitsubishi HD 1080 Series television..

Model Number - WS-65807

It says its a HD tv but when I plug in my Xbox 360 in the ports in the back w/the Hi-Def Xbox cables... no picture comes up. Do I need to buy a seperate piece of equipment to run HD or am I just S.O.L?

~ Bake


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

First are you using component (red, blue, green) cables? If so, keep the component cables plugged in and switch the physical adapter on the cord to standard definition tv. Go into settings and change it to 480p, switch the physical adapter back to high def and then try it again. If I read the specs on the correct tv it looks like it can only handle the enhanced def (480p) and not any high def.

It does seem really weird that a HD 1080 series tv would not be able to handle hd but that is what it looks like.


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

I too have an older Mitsubishi HD RPTV. It took some time to get things to work. Fortunately, my model had an DVI-D connection. So I had to get a HDMI to DVI-D cable and then if I remember right had to go into the configuration screens on the TV to finally get a picture. I tried to find the manual for your tv but was not able to locate your model. 

Manuals found here : http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/j/i/18344/OwnersGuides.html?tid=17&f1=2003&s=3


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

My TV was built in July 2000...

I have the Yellow/White/Red plugged in but I'll try the "hi-def" component cables and see if that does anything for me... and run what you suggested. Thanks for the help, I'll post back results when I get them.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

bake7221 said:


> My TV was built in July 2000...
> 
> I have the Yellow/White/Red plugged in but I'll try the "hi-def" component cables and see if that does anything for me... and run what you suggested. Thanks for the help, I'll post back results when I get them.


The, on the TV, yellow RCA jack, would seem to be for composite video with the white & red being the stereo audio. Instead you need to find the Red/Blue/Green component video connection on your TV to get hi def 1080i from the XBOX 360. That is three RCA plug connectors on each end of the component video cable connection. Combined with the stereo audio connection you end up plugging five RCA plugs into the TV.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some xBox games do not support HD resolutions so it will revert down to 480p others only do 720p and if your display only supports 1080i this could be the problem.


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Yours is a little older than mine. I would check in your manual to verify any settings needed for your tv to display 1080i. Oh maybe you have to also set the proper output for the Xbox (to 1080i). Hope you can get it working.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

bobgpsr said:


> The, on the TV, yellow RCA jack, would seem to be for composite video with the white & red being the stereo audio. Instead you need to find the Red/Blue/Green component video connection on your TV to get hi def 1080i from the XBOX 360. That is three RCA plug connectors on each end of the component video cable connection. Combined with the stereo audio connection you end up plugging five RCA plugs into the TV.


You misunderstood me or I mis-spoke... I had the RBG cables plugged up, but I never got a picture, so I've reverted to the Yellow... I'm going to try ya'lls suggestions when I get some time and I'll post back my results.


----------

